# finished 18X24 size



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

After a few adds and changes its finally finished


----------



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

It didnt load again.


----------



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

Hopefully it posts this time.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

My niece would be over the moon for this...she's currently a horse fanatic. It's beautiful. Love the bright colors.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

A beautiful illustration - my title to: Horse Ballet!

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love your horses. A wonderful picture.


----------



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

Thank you all very much. I am quite pleased with this one.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice. I am struck by your grass. It has a waterlike feeling. I like it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I hate being struck by grass.. Usually means I have fallen down on my face.. LOL!

D


----------



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

The water like feeling is intentional. I live out on the great plains. An old term for the plains is "sea of green" or "sea of grass" i wanted to somehow incorporate that movement the plains have. The low winds that make the grass dance... almost like waves on an ocean. It's a indescribable beauty.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

You incorporated it very nicely! You have a unique style.. which draw much interest into your pieces!

D


----------



## ConstanceS (May 31, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

